# Hydraulic filter (Orange) on my new CX2510 keeps becoming lose and I lose lots of fluid



## btowns (2 mo ago)

No matter how tight I put on the new filter, it becomes lose. It seems temperature dependent when it gets cold outside (32F) it happens faster. Can I do anything to stop this? When I install a new filter, I can not tighten the filter anymore without fear of damage to the filter but it still works lose. Any suggestions?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

btowns said:


> No matter how tight I put on the new filter, it becomes lose. It seems temperature dependent when it gets cold outside (32F) it happens faster. Can I do anything to stop this? When I install a new filter, I can not tighten the filter anymore without fear of damage to the filter but it still works lose. Any suggestions?


G'day btowns, welcome to the forum:

Strange you should be having this problem, are you spinning the filter on until the rubber seal touches the base and then turning a 1/4 turn as the usual filter install instructions say?, do you lube the new rubber seal before install, if you have a filter remover, you can use this to tighten the filter some more, mount this at the bottom of the filter where the sides meet the bottom and this will prevent crush and tighten a further 1/4 turn.

Does the filter feel loose on the threaded section when you spin this on?, do you also make sure when you remove the old filter, the rubber seal comes away with the filter and hasn't remained stuck to the mount base?, if the old seal is still in place when the new filter is screwed on, then this will give you a major leak problem when the engine is started.


----------



## btowns (2 mo ago)

FredM said:


> G'day btowns, welcome to the forum:
> 
> Strange you should be having this problem, are you spinning the filter on until the rubber seal touches the base and then turning a 1/4 turn as the usual filter install instructions say?, do you lube the new rubber seal before install, if you have a filter remover, you can use this to tighten the filter some more, mount this at the bottom of the filter where the sides meet the bottom and this will prevent crush and tighten a further 1/4 turn.
> 
> Does the filter feel loose on the threaded section when you spin this on?, do you also make sure when you remove the old filter, the rubber seal comes away with the filter and hasn't remained stuck to the mount base?, if the old seal is still in place when the new filter is screwed on, then this will give you a major leak problem when the engine is started.


I have been successful in changing the filter for my 50 and 100 hour service. Yes, I make sure that all of the old filter was removed including the gasket. The threads seem tight, no different that any other oil filter I have changed. I have never had a problem with any oil filter before following these steps: Apply a thin film of oil on the rubber gasket, spinning the new filter on till it stops, making it hand tight and then applying an oil filter wrench and turning it another 1/2 -3/4 turn. The tractor was not used for two weeks and the temperature dropped from 70+F down to 32F over the 2 weeks. When I parked the tractor two weeks ago, there was no leak and I had just finished using the tractor for several hours. I wanted to use the tractor to move my finish mower to clean it for winter storage so I started the tractor and walked away for about 10 mins because it was very cold. I was letting the tractor run and warm up (just parked with no load) and it may have started to leak when I started the tractor but I did not notice it until I came back. . Most of the hydraulic fluid was on the ground before I noticed. I had to replace the filter as the one that leaked would no longer seal even when I re-tightened. Then, once I was sure the leak was stopped and I had added fluid back, I moved the tractor and shut it off for about 2 hours. Before I started the tractor again I checked the filter and to my surprise, it was loose again (but not leaking) and I had to re-tighten to hand tight and then used the wrench again. I have parked the tractor and will check the filter before each use to make sure I start off tight. I have never had a filter, once tight and not leaking, ever spontaneously become loose. Can I use lock-tight on the threads?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

No!!, don't use Loctite, you may end up with a bigger problem trying to remove the filter even though Loctite is mostly compatible with most oils.

Do you have any smart A's living close to you, like a fool that would sneak in and loosen the filter without you knowing??.

Your procedure is on par for filter changes, could be the cold weather, but with the amount of torque you apply to the filter when replaced, should overcome that from shrinkage.

Do you use genuine filters or after market?, next time you do a change, check the thread plate across the end of the filter and take a measurement across and record the depth to the threaded section, and if your trouble still happens, remove the filter and measure across the top to see if this has distorted/stretched, if the plate was to stretch, then the filter will loosen.

Good to see that you have adopted the idea of staying by the tractor and checking for filter leaks before moving away while the machine warms up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you tightening the filter to the point of distortion?


----------



## btowns (2 mo ago)

FredM said:


> No!!, don't use Loctite, you may end up with a bigger problem trying to remove the filter even though Loctite is mostly compatible with most oils.
> 
> Do you have any smart A's living close to you, like a fool that would sneak in and loosen the filter without you knowing??.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will take the measurements next time I have the filter off.


----------



## btowns (2 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Are you tightening the filter to the point of distortion?


No distortion noted. I am careful to avoid doing that. This happened once before at the 50 hour change and I blamed it on my being too light on my oil wrench. When I replaced that filter I followed the procedure I listed and it lasted all the way to the 105 hours with no issues. At least I did not get a lot of people responding to my post saying YES that happens to me all the time. I was wondering if this is an isolated issue.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It just seems odd. There has to be a reason.... I wonder if the mating surface for the filter gasket is marred or nicked, or has a bit of debris that's not noticed. 
To repeat what Fred said, are you using aftermarket filters? It may be time to cross reference your filter and see if you can find an alternative.


----------



## btowns (2 mo ago)

Brand new filter right from the dealer (Kioti product). Gasket is intact, nothing left from the old gasket.


----------



## retired farmer (5 mo ago)

I THINK, this could only be caused by one of three things:
1; Not tight enough.
2; Wrong filter.
3. Grimlins.

rr


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

btowns said:


> Brand new filter right from the dealer (Kioti product). Gasket is intact, nothing left from the old gasket.


If that's the case, then either you have dirt or rust on the engine mating surface, or you are not putting a good skim oil new fresh oil on the gasket prior to installation. Any bit of dirt may give you grief. If you dump your oil and remove the filter you should be able to clean up both surfaces really well and see if that helps. Other than that, is the pipe thread fitting that the filter screws on to, tight?
By the way, I install filters by turning them until the surfaces mate, then by hand, I turn them no more than a 1/4 turn more... not 3/4. Most filter installations I've come across recommend hand tight on, filter wrench off. Maybe a fellow Kioti owner here on site, can offer their experience. Is this tractor new? Under warranty, perhaps?


----------



## kalliemae41 (2 mo ago)

The hst filter is orange the hyd filter is black


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Do you have the old filter.

Will it work without leaking,.

Is it just leaking or does feel lose

Every time I have found that Something kept working loose the thread pitch was wrong


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

Our Bobcat leaks when below freezing, not sure it’s at the filter but it’s a consistent problem Just when parked and not in use. We now move it from the pole barn to the heated garage for the winter. Never get a leak that way And we can use it in the cold without a noticeable leak but always put it right back in the warm when done. Our problem could be some other seals we just don’t know.


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

May sound dumb but get a hose clamp large enough to fit the oil filter and clamp a wire or anything too keep that filter from moving. That will tell you if it is coming loose or some other part is giving.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Use a lighter weight oil .Check for a restriction in the out put side of the filter .Hydrlic filters require more tight that engine oil filters .Even low pressure is much higher than engine oil .Are you using a fliter wrench to tighten the filter ?try using a rubber strap wrench get it as thight as you can .Call the dealer see if the broblem is common to that model .


----------



## btowns (2 mo ago)

Dealer says no one else is reporting the issue. I have tighten the filter way beyond a normal engine oil filter. I have three filters on the tractor. Two Hydraulic filters (Black and Orange) and the engine oil. I have had no issues with any other filter with using a standard procedure to install a new filter. It is not an issue of not sealing initially, only becoming loose after use. Thanks everyone for all your help, this has been nice to get feedback other that the dealer.


----------



## seanwood (Jun 20, 2021)

A friend who raced Moto Guzzi motorcycles (back in the 80's) showed me one of the race mechanics' tricks. He put a hose clamp around the filter positioned so that the screw/worm tighening mechanism was up against the engine's casting. This prevents the filter from unscrewing and dumping the oil. Might that work for you?


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

You might the only one with the problem .But there is something going on that's not right .My secound guess would the nipple the filter screws on has bad threads some how .To small or cut wrong. If the two filters have the same nipple size I would swap the filter and see if the filter comes loose . Or try a different brand of fliter..


----------



## jeff2518 (7 mo ago)

It sounds like you might have a bad filter if it were me I'd change it with new one see if that cures the problem.


----------



## retired farmer (5 mo ago)

You say it's the Hyd. filter, which there are two, is this correct ? Is only one leaking or both?

rr


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

retired farmer said:


> You say it's the Hyd. filter, which there are two, is this correct ? Is only one leaking or both?
> 
> rr



Should have two....One is the HST filter and the other one is the Hyd filter and this is not a common problem with Kiot's....I am on my second Kioti and I have never had this problem or heard of anyone else having this problem.....I am going to suspect that the issue is the filter.....Where ever you got the filter, take it back and make them give you a replacement filter and that should solve your problem.....


----------



## Fotoguzzi (Jan 12, 2020)

seanwood said:


> A friend who raced Moto Guzzi motorcycles (back in the 80's) showed me one of the race mechanics' tricks. He put a hose clamp around the filter positioned so that the screw/worm tighening mechanism was up against the engine's casting. This prevents the filter from unscrewing and dumping the oil. Might that work for you?


I ride Moto Guzzi’s.. the tractor of the motorcycle world🙂


----------



## btowns (2 mo ago)

VINDICATED!!!!! My Kioti Dealer just told me that Kioti determined the filter was engineered with a defect that results in the filter unscrewing with heat/cool cycles. The dealer had 4 other people within 24 hours complain about the same issue and they reproduced it in their shop. They contacted Kioti who investigated the issue and determined it was a defect in the design of the filter. New filters have been issued (Part # T5855-46531) that are I believe the same filter used in their full size tractor. So I was not going crazy! Don't buy the old filter off Amazon or other locations that may have a stock of the old.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That's great, problem solved.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

btowns said:


> VINDICATED!!!!! My Kioti Dealer just told me that Kioti determined the filter was engineered with a defect that results in the filter unscrewing with heat/cool cycles. The dealer had 4 other people within 24 hours complain about the same issue and they reproduced it in their shop. They contacted Kioti who investigated the issue and determined it was a defect in the design of the filter. New filters have been issued (Part # T5855-46531) that are I believe the same filter used in their full size tractor. So I was not going crazy! Don't buy the old filter off Amazon or other locations that may have a stock of the old.


Thanks for sharing the information!


----------



## retired farmer (5 mo ago)

So, it was grimlins after all. They work in the oil filter factory!!
Glad you got it solved.
rr


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is strange that a simple thing like a spin-on oil filter can give a problem, look at this:


----------



## True North Tech (18 d ago)

btowns said:


> No matter how tight I put on the new filter, it becomes lose. It seems temperature dependent when it gets cold outside (32F) it happens faster. Can I do anything to stop this? When I install a new filter, I can not tighten the filter anymore without fear of damage to the filter but it still works lose. Any suggestions?


I had the exact same problem on a 2022 CX1025hst cab model. When cold it would dump out LOTS of hydraulic fluid after the 50 hr service. I whent to my dealer thinking it was a defective filter. The service manager told me it is a known problem with the HST itself causing over 200 PSI and actually pushing the hydraulic fluid past the seal or blowing the seal out! I took it in and they did a hydraulic pressure test and it is 3 times higher than it should be. It is apparently a defective seal in the transmission itself and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole HST.
They have already replaced 3 HSTs on CX1025 CAB tractors all under 100 hr after the first filter change. The filter from the factory was a different filter than the new replacement filter with a different seal and it was VERY tight and painted on. You should get a hydraulic pressure test done you probably need new a new HST. My dealer has ordered a new transmission for my tractor that is on back order.
Reply Quote


----------



## True North Tech (18 d ago)

btowns said:


> VINDICATED!!!!! My Kioti Dealer just told me that Kioti determined the filter was engineered with a defect that results in the filter unscrewing with heat/cool cycles. The dealer had 4 other people within 24 hours complain about the same issue and they reproduced it in their shop. They contacted Kioti who investigated the issue and determined it was a defect in the design of the filter. New filters have been issued (Part # T5855-46531) that are I believe the same filter used in their full size tractor. So I was not going crazy! Don't buy the old filter off Amazon or other locations that may have a stock of the old.


----------



## True North Tech (18 d ago)

btowns said:


> VINDICATED!!!!! My Kioti Dealer just told me that Kioti determined the filter was engineered with a defect that results in the filter unscrewing with heat/cool cycles. The dealer had 4 other people within 24 hours complain about the same issue and they reproduced it in their shop. They contacted Kioti who investigated the issue and determined it was a defect in the design of the filter. New filters have been issued (Part # T5855-46531) that are I believe the same filter used in their full size tractor. So I was not going crazy! Don't buy the old filter off Amazon or other locations that may have a stock of the old.


Please see below... My dealer is now saying Kioti will only replace the filter not the HST but the filter is NOT the problem. The problem is the HST itself sending high pressure fluid to the filter. 
My tractor had a problem with lots of foam in the hydraulic fluid from day one that the dealership could not find the cause of. They even replaced the loader controller but it didn't help. They now think it is most likely the internal HST issue causing the air in the fluid🤔 
Do you have lots of foam?

My original response to someone else with the same problem: 


I had the exact same problem on a 2022 CX1025hst cab model. When cold it would dump out LOTS of hydraulic fluid after the 50 hr service. I whent to my dealer thinking it was a defective filter. The service manager told me it is a known problem with the HST itself causing over 200 PSI at the filter and actually pushing the hydraulic fluid past the seal or blowing the seal out! I took it in and they did a hydraulic pressure test and it is 3 times higher than it should be. It is apparently a defective seal in the transmission itself and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole HST.
They have already replaced 3 HSTs on CX1025 CAB tractors all under 100 hr after the first filter change. The filter from the factory was a different filter than the new replacement filter with a different seal and it was VERY tight and painted on. You should get a hydraulic pressure test done you probably need new a new HST. My dealer has ordered a new transmission for my tractor that is on back order.


----------

